# '90 Stanza Auto Tranny Problem



## 90daughtersstanza (Jul 25, 2006)

My daughter has a '90 Stanza (100K miles) that is having a strange problem with the auto tranny. The other day she was driving down the road and had to slow down for someone who was turning. When she tried to accelerate, the car would not move. There were no noises when this happened, it just acted as though the car was put in neutral. The car simply does not go into any gear, R, L1, L2, or D. 

I had the car towed to my garage, and I drained the fluid. The first strange thing was the level was a little high on the stick, almost like the fluid could not get back into the tranny. 

The fluid was very dirty (dark) but did not smell burnt and did not have any particles in it.

I pulled the return line from the tranny cooler, and the pump seems to be working fine.

If you put the car in any gear while it is running, you can push it. Could there be a problem between the tranny and the axle?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 90daughtersstanza (Jul 25, 2006)

I forgot to mention, when the car is running and in gear, you can push the car forward or backward. It acts like it is in neutral.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

it sounds like the trans fluid is low or you have a vacuum leak some were or i think it may be the internal clutch or band is bad the band or clutch pack is usually caused by an overheated trans, hauling very heavy loads with the car or the fluid has not been change at all, i hope this help that me know how it go's

bobby


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Your transmission needs to be replaced. I have seen many Stanza auto trannies go this way with no warning at all. My wife's '90 Stanza trans went the same way at 140-K. No burnt fluid, slipping, or any warning at all. I know it doesn't make sense, but it's a Stanza thing. There is a clutch drum inside of it that fails. The sun gears disintegrate. The parts to fix it are more than a used trans. I know someone who rebuilt his and spent over $1,500 in parts. Not worth it. Go used.


----------

